# A block of time



## LukePT

Hello there

What would be a good translation for this in Greek. Example: Two fifty minute exams can be replaced with one 90 minute _block of time_.

Would χρονικό διάστημα be acceptable here?

Thank you.


----------



## ireney

Hmm, I'm not quite sure what you mean with block of time in general. Do you mean (going by your example) a continuous "chunk" of time? Or perhaps something else completely?


----------



## LukePT

Hello Ireney

I mean a continuous "chunk" of time, yes!


----------



## velisarius

The English is flawed; you can't replace an examination with a block of time.

Μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε δύο εξετάσεις των πενήντα λεπτών με ένα των ενενήντα λεπτών.


----------



## sotos

velisarius said:


> Μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε δύο εξετάσεις των πενήντα λεπτών με ένα των ενενήντα λεπτών.



"... με *μία* των 90 λεπτών", if we assume that only one exam is happening in the 90 mins. However, if it's possible that the exams are still two in 90 mins, we  have to change the sentence to something like "... με μια διαδικασία των 90 λεπτών".


----------



## LukePT

What it means is instead of having 2 chunks of time of 50 each, you'll have just 1 of 90m, regardless of the amount of exams. How could I say in greek this 'chunk of time'?


----------



## ireney

It depends on what you want to say. For instance: instead of having two 50 mins tests you have one of 90. That could be expressed as follows:
Αντί 2 πενηντάλεπτα τεστ (or τεστ 50 λεπτών), ένα ενενηντάλεπτο τεστ (or ένα τεστ 90 λεπτών).
Αντί  για 2 τεστ που διαρκούν 50 λεπτά το καθένα, ένα που διαρκεί 90.
Αντί για 2 αυτόνομα τεστ πενηντάλεπτης διάρκειας (or που διαρκούν 50 λεπτά), ένα ενενηντάλεπτης διάρκειας (or etc),


A verbiose way to express your example that would include something close to what you say would be the following (assuming that the 1 test encompasses the test material of both the individual ones):

Αντί ο χρόνος για την εξέταση να χωρίζεται σε 2 τεστ των 50 λεπτών, μπορούμε να αφιερώσουμε ένα ενιαίο χρονικό διάστημα 90 λεπτών για ένα συγκεντρωτικό τεστ.

Does any of these answer your question?


----------



## sotos

Less verbalistic: Δύο εξεταστικές *περίοδοι* των 50 λεπτών μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν με μία των 90 λεπτών".


----------



## LukePT

Thats good for me. Many thanks!


----------

